# Can you freeze Turkey Drippings?



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

HOLY MOLY MAMAS!!!

Our 13lb turkey gave me alot more drippings than I know what to do with! I only used a cup of broth the start the basteing process.....turkey still has an hour left to cook and I have 6 cups of drippings already!

I will only use 1-2 cups for my gravy.......so what do I do with the rest???? Im thinking freeze it in small amounts, but I am not sure.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Pour them off into a cup, let them settle, skim the fat and stick it in the fridge, the drippings themselves go into the stockpot with the carcass.

I do this with chicken drippings all the time, it makes my chicken stock more "roasted" in flavor.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I would probably make up a BIG batch of gravy and freeze that. Then pull it out the next time you have a roasted chicken (or anything, really -- after all, as my 4 yo DS said recently, "Gravy fills my heart"







) and use it instead of scrambling to make the gravy from those drippings. Do that at your leisure, then freeze...that way you're always a batch of gravy ahead. Cool, huh?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

The last time I made turkey, I made a big batch of gravy, saved 1 quart jar full of plain drippings, and the rest went into the stock pot with the bones.

After cooking and cooling, I skimmed most of the fat off the drippings and the broth and saved that in a separate jar. I still have some left a month later. The gravy and the drippings were polished off by the time the leftover meat was finished (about a week)- some as gravy, some just as drippings added to leftover turkey to keep it from drying out when I reheated it.


----------

